# USA Forces in Austria  (Instruction manual) after WW2 can you help?



## Treacle (Jun 12, 2020)

My father carried out his National Service in Vienna after the Second World War. Vienna was divided up into sections. Russia occupied one sector and Britain, France and America the other sectors. When my father died I found this manual in his belongings. I am just curious to know how he might have got this. I am sure there were clubs/places where the Americans and British would associate. I would be interested for any information re: this manual (I have the full booklet, I have just scanned the front and two pages) and any other information. The picture shows my father on the right. The reason for including this, is that the man on the left is wearing a shirt that doesn't quite reflect British fashion at the time (I think) and so I wondered if he was American. Any info. appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Been There (Jun 12, 2020)

Treacle said:


> My father carried out his National Service in Vienna after the Second World War. Vienna was divided up into sections. Russia occupied one sector and Britain, France and America the other sectors. When my father died I found this manual in his belongings. I am just curious to know how he might have got this. I am sure there were clubs/places where the Americans and British would associate. I would be interested for any information re: this manual (I have the full booklet, I have just scanned the front and two pages) and any other information. The picture shows my father on the right. The reason for including this, is that the man on the left is wearing a shirt that doesn't quite reflect British fashion at the time (I think) and so I wondered if he was American. Any info. appreciated. Thank you


What is it you want to know? I may be able to point you in the right direction to get information about the manual, but what exactly do you want to know? I’m just curious now, but could you tell me your father’s country, branch of service and rank?


----------



## Treacle (Jun 12, 2020)

My father was in the 1st BN THE MIDDLESEX REGT (DCO) He was English , a Private and then Sapper? National Service 1953. As stated before he carried out his National Service in Vienna. I just wonder how he got the manual. Did the Americans mix in places with the English? My mother was Austrian and it has been said that my half brother had an American father. We could never find out. So it may be possible that it belonged to her partner (father of my half brother) and my father kept it with his belongings when she died. But why would he have this manual or why would my mother have had it even if that was the case. It would not be relevant to her or my father. 

In his belongings he had something called a Company Operation Orders .....that was the English version similar to the American Manual, I guess. I'm just curious where it might have come from and/or whether every American soldier would have been issued the manual or was it specific to certain ranks etc? Because I found it in his belongings when he passed away I'm just trying to make sense of why he would have such a manual.  So, it's not really about the manual specifically  but  mainly why  he  had it. It just doesn't seem an item that one would simply hand over. I hope this makes some sort of sense Been There and thank you for replying.


----------



## Been There (Jun 12, 2020)

At first, I was going to suggest writing a letter to the adjutant to get started. However, after reading your second post, I suggest to move things along that you may want to make a trip to the embassy closest to you and it may be possible for them to give you some information by  the officer there looking into their archives.

Is there an Austrian Embassy near you? There is one in London, or at least there used to be, if my memory serves me correctly. Please keep me informed. I worked at the Pentagon in D.C. for 10 years and finding these types of manuals have often been requested by many European museums. You may have a unique piece of history that is sought after and don’t know it.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks Been There. Because of lockdown and the fact that i'm  unable to travel at  present I will write to the Embassy and see what they have to say at some later date. 

Another question if I may and it was something I referred to in the previous reply. Is there any way of finding out the possible name of my brother's father through any documentation in the USA. My brother passed away last September, unexpectedly, he was born in 1947 and came to England with my Austrian mum in 1955. I remember he would say that when he was in Austria and was at school he would show the other kids american comics and 'Dinky' toys (Cars etc)??  

I have spent over 30 years on searching family history in Austria but I could never find his father, it was not noted on the birth certificate. This may seem a bit far fetched but I often wonder if USA soldiers had to declare whether they had children in other countries or pay for children that were theirs. I just remember my English grandma saying that  the American embassy wanted to take him. It's such a long time ago and it is something I really hoped to resolve but perhaps too many years have passed and now my brother has passed over. I guess i'm just clutching at straws.

So sorry Been There I digress. Thank you for your input. If you have any ideas what I should do with the manual please advise.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 13, 2020)

I didn't add that the reason I believe the American Embassy wanted to keep my half brother is the fact that mum died from a violent assault by my father in 1959 and my brother was only 12 years old. Myself and siblings were only a few years old. I'm not trying to reexamine the past but just trying to get some perspective and see if the USA even in this late date can throw some light somewhere, somehow. This may not be the right Forum to place this post but I'm sure you will appreciate that any insight adds to another piece of the puzzle however miniscule. Thanks again Been There.


----------



## Been There (Jun 13, 2020)

Do you know which police department investigated the assault? They may also keep archives of old cases and I know that Coroner's will also have documentation of these types of crimes as well. You will need to find out the police department first and then the county and state of the assault to address it with the state's "Department of Vital Statistics." 

Just to make sure that I am getting what you are saying, the assault by your father is what was the direct cause of your Mother's death? If that's the case, the investigating police department should have a record of it, even if it was in the 1940's. Most police departments do have an archives area and the state in which the death occurred should be listed with the Department of Vital Statistics. 

If you don't mind telling me the state, your Mom's last name and the city, I may be able to trace enough of it to get you started. Some of it may be listed as proprietary information and because I am not a relative or next of kin, I may be shut out.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 13, 2020)

I  have all the information Been There as the assault took place in England and yes it was the cause of my mothers death. I have the death certificate and coroners report but what I'm trying to find  is a possible  American connection, if indeed that is the case. You will see from the attachments her name was Hubaczek _ I've taken her name to keep her memory going (an adjunct).  My father failed to tell me anything about my mother and my half brother gave some information but it is possible he shut down after her death. I've got as much info as I've managed to obtain over the years but it's the American 'stuff' that is a mystery to me or rather the 'belief' that his father was American. Perhaps it is something but nothing.  

Been  There,  may I also say that I saw a post where you talk about what happened to your parents. I cannot tell you the sadness that I feel but I note that you went on to do great things. Hope I've got this right as I'm new to this Forum . In  England I worked with the elderly, special needs and taught in Further Education and now am retired but the  quest to put the puzzle together goes on.  

My father was awarded the Freedom of the City of London- he was a Mason. But none of this ties up. So another point during the separation of the sections of Vienna,after the 2nd world war, my mother made it to the Russian section. My great uncle Karl was in a prisoner of war camp in Siberia? but with the Russian revolution I think he was freed. I think he eventually made boots for the Russian soldiers as he was a cobbler I do have evidence he married a Russian woman. Again I digress as I just want to know if there is any chance of knowing who my half brother's father was. The thing is Been There, nothing makes sense . 

I have tried to find out why my father was awarded the City of London and why he became a Mason given what he did. There a few other points that I remember my English grandma saying and that is she remembers a 'posh' car with flags on, coming to her home and asking where my mother was and something about a black book. I've established that that was something Hitler gave to certain people. I think this is all irrelevant to the finding of a USA soldier ? but I  just want to be honest and give you all the info, I have. I just can't make sense of it and wherever I try to find an answer it just isn't there. 

I think I've examined all the Austrian side but it's the American side that leaves me perplexed. Perhaps I will never find out and it is what it is. Thank you Been There for your time. I think I'm just scraping around in the earth and need to let it go. If i can't make sense of it so be it. many thanks again.


----------



## Been There (Jun 14, 2020)

My younger years weren’t all that pleasant, but when you’re that young, you really don’t know what you’re missing out on. When I was accepted into the Naval Academy, it was the biggest thing that ever happened to me. Being selected for flight school was a dream come true and that’s what made me believe that prayer does work. I never expected to be flying sorties with NATO forces over Bosnia.

Getting back to your issue, I wish that I was still working in the Pentagon. I could have possibly have run the names that you have provided through one of the two computers that track old world war records, which dates back to the early 1800’s. People don’t realize that we have over 700 different computers that have information on them about many different people from many different lives, including a lot of military information from around the world.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 14, 2020)

Ahh not to worry. When I recall my story I think people  think it is just that, a story, but fortunately I have enough documentation and other 'things' to back it up. It was only when my father passed that I found the USA booklet and his certificate re: The Freedom of the City of London,  so I will have to live with not knowing and after over 30 years of research I don't suppose anything new will come to light. It sounds that you have achieved so much and your parents will be proud. I believe my mum is proud of what I achieved. It can never be realised by some how difficult it is to lose a parent or both parents and I always feel people should be grateful if they had a secure upbringing and had their parents for a significant period of time. So all I say is that despite our younger lives we have managed to come through. Thanks again for all your time regarding this matter. May I just ask if  you have any ideas what I should do with the booklet? Do you think I should investigate military museums to see if they are interested. Just a thought. My father was not a  very nice man so perhaps my siblings and I can benefit from something. Thanks again Been There. I think you have probably had a very very interesting life. Perhaps see  you on other Forums where, for me, it will be more lighthearted.


----------

